
Surfingkeys – Expand your browser with javascript and keyboard - ldong
https://github.com/brookhong/Surfingkeys
======
dgquintas
There's also vimium:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vimium/dbepggeogba...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/vimium/dbepggeogbaibhgnhhndojpepiihcmeb?hl=en)

~~~
eeZi
And cVim: [https://github.com/1995eaton/chromium-
vim](https://github.com/1995eaton/chromium-vim)

Now how do they compare?

~~~
thameera
As a long time cVim user I've found out that 99% of my browsing can be done
with its scroll up/down and open link features.

When combined with this switch to recent tabs extension, the mouse becomes
almost irrelevant: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/toggle-switch-
rece...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/toggle-switch-recent-
last/odhjcgnlbagjllfbilicalpigimhdcll)

~~~
b3n
Vimium has the `visitPreviousTab` built in for toggling between two tabs.

~~~
patrickjson
There is something like this in Surfingkeys,

B - Go one tab history back F - Go one tab history forward

------
ramblenode
I tried Pentadactyl and Vimperator before settling on qutebrowser. It's just
fantastic and worth checking out if you're in the market for a keyboard-driven
browser.

[https://www.qutebrowser.org](https://www.qutebrowser.org)

~~~
lordfoom
I'm on pentadactyl and loving it, but haven't heard of qutebrowser - what made
qutebrowser stand out for you, if you don't mind me asking?

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
What got me to make the switch was that it wasn't Firefox. I got so fed up
with Mozilla's bullshit that I went looking for anything else, especially
after they broke all of my custom addons. Qutebrowser ended up pleasantly
surprising me.

------
snaky
How does it compare with Pentadactyl?

------
mercer
For another approach to power-tooling your browser, have a look at Gleebox
([http://thegleebox.com/](http://thegleebox.com/)). I use it constantly to
navigate between pages, to get a readable version of the page (!read), and to
switch between tabs using a fuzzy-search approach. On some sites I've even
added custom jquery-based selectors to quickly navigate around the pagfe.

------
eloycoto
Does someone know if there is a Firefox fork?

~~~
lordfoom
Pentadactyl is great, but you'll have to find the signed xpi.

~~~
darkr
Pentadactyl is EOL. Vimperator is still being actively developed..

~~~
lordfoom
I think that's an assumed EOL on Pentadactyl because of Electrolysis. The devs
don't talk but the community is trying to come up with a way to continue.
Vimperator has similar issues with Eloctrolysis, I think?

I hope pentadactyl makes it, cos it's my favorite of the vim extensions.
Vimperator just doesn't feel as advanced.

~~~
wooger
They're both about the same, but vimperator is more frequently updated for
compatibility with new Firefox versions.

That alone is much more useful for me.

~~~
tremon
For me, I'm tracking Firefox esr anyway, so I don't get hit with
incompatibility that often.

------
nagarjun
I'm loving this! Great stuff. Is there a way to exclude websites from
activating SurfingKeys?

~~~
patrickjson
[https://github.com/brookhong/Surfingkeys#hotkey-to-toggle-
su...](https://github.com/brookhong/Surfingkeys#hotkey-to-toggle-surfingkeys)

use Alt-s to toggle it by default.

